# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Una herramienta informática localiza centrales hidráulicas inactivas para su recuperación

## Salut

> *Una herramienta informática localiza centrales hidráulicas inactivas para su recuperación*
> 
> La Consejería de Economía, Innovación y Ciencia de la Junta de Andalucía, a través de la Agencia Andaluza de la Energía, ha puesto en marcha una herramienta informática que permite localizar instalaciones minihidráulicas inactivas para ser rehabilitadas y explotadas en toda Andalucía con garantías de viabilidad. 
> 
> Esta herramienta es fruto del informe realizado por la Agencia Andaluza de la Energía en el que se han identificado 84 enclaves cuya recuperación, además de duplicar el número existente, produciría energía suficiente para abastecer de electricidad a 35.000 ciudadanos.
> 
> La nueva herramienta dispone además de informes de potencial de las infraestructuras hidráulicas andaluzas, y aporta datos como el equipamiento a instalar para su recuperación, las emisiones tóxicas evitadas o la energía anual generada. Además, incorpora un mapa que localiza las 84 centrales.
> 
> La puesta en marcha de esta iniciativa se suma a las medidas impulsadas por la Administración andaluza para desarrollar la energía hidráulica, objetivo que recoge el Plan Andaluz de Sostenibilidad Energética (Pasener).
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/12/una-herramie...-recuperacion/


La verdad es que es una lástima el estado de abandono de la mayor parte de centrales mini-hidráulicas. Se nos está perdiendo un patrimonio de primer orden, que además podría aumentar sensiblemente nuestra generación renovable!!!

----------


## ben-amar

En Puente Genil existia una que generaba luz para una fabrica de harinas y pan, principalmente, y seria la leche que la recuperaran. Esta en un edificio del siglo XVIII

----------


## Salut

Fotos queremos!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Fotos queremos!!


Se hara lo que se pueda, se que querian recuperar las maquinas y el esdificio lo estaban restaurando, incluyendo la antigua fabrica

----------

